# Feels good to be here



## HulkMG (Oct 9, 2013)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone here. I have been active on this site reading threads for years, finally decided to create an account. I may be a newbie user on this website, but I am an expert at cycling and dieting, don't let the join date fool ya  
this community is full of amazing people with excellent tips and advice. I'm glad to call this my new home


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2013)

HulkMG, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice to have you


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Christsean (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Oct 9, 2013)

welcome aboard i was the same way until i joined great group here


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## nowandagain (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## HulkMG (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I can tell I will enjoy this board.


----------



## brazey (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------

